# Welches Format seht ihr vorne?Reiser4 vs. EXT4

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

mich würde es mal interessieren welches Format ihr vorne seht!

LG

Scup

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was soll denn diese Umfrage? Reiser4 kommt eventuell im Kernel 2.6.20 und ext4? Hat das schon mal jemand benutzt?

Warum wartest du mit so etwas nicht, bis man beide vergleichen kann?

----------

## SkaaliaN

reiser4 kann man schon testen...und ext4 waren doch schon einige Berichte zu da!?

LG

Scup

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> reiser4 kann man schon testen...und ext4 waren doch schon einige Berichte zu da!?
> 
> LG
> 
> Scup

 Hast mal nen Link, wo es Berichte zu ext4 gibt?

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hatte es in der iX und in der Ct' gelesen. Müsste ich mal nachsehen! Ich werde diese dann posten!

LG

Scup

----------

## slick

Meinungsumfrage, verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## anime-otaku

Nach meinem Wissen ist

ext4 ist unnötiger overhead für den Normaluser. Es ist hauptsächlich gedacht, um sehr große Partitionen anzusprechen, welche über ein paar TiB gehen bis hin zu einem EiB (exbibyte) 1024*1024 Tibibyte.

Zu ReiserFs4 hab ich noch nix gehört.

----------

## SkaaliaN

In einem eigenen Zweig soll jetzt EXT 4 angegangen werden, da man nicht die Stabilität von EXT3 gefährden will. Und damit auch einfacher wird.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74935

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/421466/

http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/73415

----------

## xraver

Nachdem ich immer wieder schlechte erfahrungen mit reiser-fs gemacht habe, setzte ich lieber auf ext4 - wenn ich es mal brauchen sollte. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne belehren...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> In einem eigenen Zweig soll jetzt EXT 4 angegangen werden, da man nicht die Stabilität von EXT3 gefährden will. Und damit auch einfacher wird.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74935
> 
> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/421466/
> ...

 Sorry, ich verstehe dich nicht und du verstehst mich nicht. Da steht drin, was man plant. Und das war mir bekannt. Ich fragte, ob es einen Bericht gibt von jemanden, der es schon benutzt hat. Und solange es den nicht gibt, was soll so eine Umfrage?

----------

## b3cks

Reiser4 ist ja so ein Thema... Ich habe es auf einem Notebook als "Testsystem" laufen und das seit der Erstinstallation vor über einem Jahr (glaube ich). Anfangs war ich begeistert, da es sehr schnell war und keinerlei Probleme machte. Auch das zu dem Zeitpunkt immer wieder diskutierte Thema "Instabilität, Dateisystem-Korruption(en), Datenverlust und Co" konnte ich immer widerlegen. Und wie gesagt, das Ganze auf/unter einem Testsystem. Das heißt, es wird viel gespielt und getestet. Es gibt auch mal Systemcrashes und ein Hardreset/-poweroff kommt auch mal vor. Trotz allem musste ich das Dateisystem nur zwei mal wegen Korruption reparieren, was aber immer problemlos klappte. Witzig nur, dass diese "Crashes" unverhofft kamen. System normal runtergfahren, irgendwann wieder eingeschaltet und schwupps, Fehler. Naja. Allerdings hat Euphorie mit der Zeit nachgelassen. Irgendwie kommt mir das System beim verarbeiten von Daten immer langsamer vor. Besonders bei großen Dateien. Videos/Images kopieren ist der blanke Horror. VMware lässt sich auch kaum nutzen, sofern der (virtuelle) Plattenzugriff beim emulierten System zunimmt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich so ist oder ob es einfach ein Gefühl ist, aber die Bgeisterung ist irgendwie dahin. Da kann ich auch gleich bei 3.6 bleiben. Aber mal abwarten...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Reiser4 ist ja so ein Thema... Ich habe es auf einem Notebook als "Testsystem" laufen und das seit der Erstinstallation vor über einem Jahr (glaube ich). Anfangs war ich begeistert, da es sehr schnell war und keinerlei Probleme machte. Auch das zu dem Zeitpunkt immer wieder diskutierte Thema "Instabilität, Dateisystem-Korruption(en), Datenverlust und Co" konnte ich immer widerlegen. Und wie gesagt, das Ganze auf/unter einem Testsystem. Das heißt, es wird viel gespielt und getestet. Es gibt auch mal Systemcrashes und ein Hardreset/-poweroff kommt auch mal vor. Trotz allem musste ich das Dateisystem nur zwei mal wegen Korruption reparieren, was aber immer problemlos klappte. Witzig nur, dass diese "Crashes" unverhofft kamen. System normal runtergfahren, irgendwann wieder eingeschaltet und schwupps, Fehler. Naja. Allerdings hat Euphorie mit der Zeit nachgelassen. Irgendwie kommt mir das System beim verarbeiten von Daten immer langsamer vor. Besonders bei großen Dateien. Videos/Images kopieren ist der blanke Horror. VMware lässt sich auch kaum nutzen, sofern der (virtuelle) Plattenzugriff beim emulierten System zunimmt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich so ist oder ob es einfach ein Gefühl ist, aber die Bgeisterung ist irgendwie dahin. Da kann ich auch gleich bei 3.6 bleiben. Aber mal abwarten...

 Zum einen leidet es wohl am Fragmentieren. Es soll dafür aber angeblich ein Programm zum Defragmentieren geben. Und zum anderen ist die CPU-Auslastung bei Dateizugriffen sehr hoch. Kann es daran liegen?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Reiser4 ist ja so ein Thema... Ich habe es auf einem Notebook als "Testsystem" laufen und das seit der Erstinstallation vor über einem Jahr (glaube ich). Anfangs war ich begeistert, da es sehr schnell war und keinerlei Probleme machte. Auch das zu dem Zeitpunkt immer wieder diskutierte Thema "Instabilität, Dateisystem-Korruption(en), Datenverlust und Co" konnte ich immer widerlegen. Und wie gesagt, das Ganze auf/unter einem Testsystem. Das heißt, es wird viel gespielt und getestet. Es gibt auch mal Systemcrashes und ein Hardreset/-poweroff kommt auch mal vor. Trotz allem musste ich das Dateisystem nur zwei mal wegen Korruption reparieren, was aber immer problemlos klappte. Witzig nur, dass diese "Crashes" unverhofft kamen. System normal runtergfahren, irgendwann wieder eingeschaltet und schwupps, Fehler. Naja. Allerdings hat Euphorie mit der Zeit nachgelassen. Irgendwie kommt mir das System beim verarbeiten von Daten immer langsamer vor. Besonders bei großen Dateien. Videos/Images kopieren ist der blanke Horror. VMware lässt sich auch kaum nutzen, sofern der (virtuelle) Plattenzugriff beim emulierten System zunimmt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich so ist oder ob es einfach ein Gefühl ist, aber die Bgeisterung ist irgendwie dahin. Da kann ich auch gleich bei 3.6 bleiben. Aber mal abwarten... Zum einen leidet es wohl am Fragmentieren. Es soll dafür aber angeblich ein Programm zum Defragmentieren geben. Und zum anderen ist die CPU-Auslastung bei Dateizugriffen sehr hoch. Kann es daran liegen?

 

was soll denn das für ein prog sein!? bzw. wo bekommt man das!? hab ich noch nichts von gehört

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab gerade mal was über Reiser 4 gefunden.

http://kanotix.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-20041.html

Fazit: Anfangs schnell, wird danach sehr schnell langsamer, muß defragmentiert werden, was wohl noch nicht geht und ist instabil.

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hab gerade mal was über Reiser 4 gefunden.
> 
> http://kanotix.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-20041.html
> 
> Fazit: Anfangs schnell, wird danach sehr schnell langsamer, muß defragmentiert werden, was wohl noch nicht geht und ist instabil.

 

Bis auf das instabil kann ich alles bestätigen. Okay, zwei crashes hatte ich. Aber die konnte man a) reparieren, auch wenn dies unter einem "stable" System nicht sein sollte, sofern es keinen Grund dafür gibt und b) ist Reiser4 noch in der Testphase. Vorerst werde ich diesem FS aber für den Produktiveinsatz fern bleiben, auch wenn es in den *.20-Tree kommt.

@Klaus Meier: Die CPU-Auslastung wird beim verarbeiten vieler und großer Dateien schon betrachtlich höher, aber es wird nie ein Maximum erreicht. Dennoch möglich, vielleicht sogar wahrscheinlich, dass es für das Verlangsamung des FS (mit) verantwortlich ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Aber es geht aus dem Artikel hervor, daß Reiser4 anfangs ganz schnell ist, was man Benchen kann. Und nach einiger Zeit  ist die Performance dann weg. Damit hat es sich wohl erst mal erledigt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

also macht es da weiter wo der vorgänger aufgehört hat....frage: wie kann ich meine partition (reiserfs) in ext3 umwandeln, ohne einen datenverlust zu haben!? ja, rsync und dann zurückkopieren..aber gehts net anders!?

----------

## slick

Ohne gutes Backup ist sowas eh nicht anzuraten. Brauchst nur den kleinster Fehler und hast ein Problem. Von daher mußt Du so oder so die Daten irgendwie vorab sichern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

eigentlich will ich nur das mein system wieder flotter wird...also müsste es ja auch reichen wenn ich die dateien einmal hin und her kopiere...dann sollte reiser das ja normal wieder in die "richtige reihenfolge" bringen

----------

## slick

Kannst ja das hier mal antesten. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Liest sich aber gut.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehr interessant in diesem Sinne:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79035

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn dieser Patch für ReiserFS4 nicht von der Kernelversion abhängig wäre würde ich ihn gern ausprobieren.

Hier kann man den Patch für ReiserFS runterladen...

aber leider nur für 2.6.11 Kernel.

http://www.namesys.com

Sowas mag ich nicht, wenn dieser Herr Reiser will das seine neue erungenschaft getestet wird soll er den Patch gefäligst Versionsunabhängig machen.

Spock (nicht der spock aus StarTrek) bringt es mit seinem Vesa-TNG Treiber ja auch fertig. Grrrr...

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber leider nur für 2.6.11 Kernel. 
> 
> 

 

Stimmt so nicht ganz  :Wink: 

Unter ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6 gibt es Patches bis einschließlich 2.6.17

----------

## amne

Sollte Reiser4 irgendwann einmal im Kernel landen wird es vermutlich von Upstream dann früher oder später gleich zugunsten der nächsten Version fallen gelassen wie Reiser3, um dann von wenig motivierten Kernel Maintainern gewartet zu werden.

Da setze ich lieber auf - momentan ext3 - und wenns einmal so weit ist ext4.

----------

## b3cks

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> aber leider nur für 2.6.11 Kernel. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wollt grad sagen. Alle gängigen getweakten bleeding edge Kernel-Sources (welche hier vertreten sind) haben Reiser4 seit erscheinen der ersten Patches. Angefangen bei -lynx, -nitro über ein Dutzend anderer bis zu den heutigen aktuellen ala -beyond, -viper und -emission.

----------

## hoschi

Ich bleibe bei ext3 (bzw. dessen Nachfolger) auf Desktops/Laptops, wenns groessere Datenmengen werden gerne auch XFS. Reiser4 muss, wegen mir, nicht in den Vanilla-Kernel, ich habe aber kein Problem damit.

----------

## caraboides

Moin,

also das Thema ext4 finde ich fast schon lächerlich, ein dateisystem welches noch nicht fertig ist, bzw. noch keine langzeittest hinter sich hat, wird schon hochgejubelt. Und in den vanilla kernel wird es sicher auch schnell eingehen. Das finde ich doch schon sehr komisch von den kernel-Maintainern.

Ich nutze reiser4 nun seit über einem Jahr auf meinem Laptop und ich hatte nie probleme, wobei ich meinen laptop selten runterfahre sondern eher den Powerbutton druecke (ja asche auf mein Haupt  :Wink: . Mir sind noch nie Daten ab handen gekommen. Die Performance ist nicht schlechter als bei ext3 oder anderen eher besser, und das auch nach einem Jahr und ich mache viel damit (Das muss man ja bei Gentoo auch, wenn man es aktuell halten will  :Wink: 

Zur verfuegbarkeit von reiser4: Es ist ueber den mm-Patch (von kernel.org) im aktuellen Kernel ja drin. Da verstehe ich nicht die zurückhaltung von Linus and Friends. Sicher ist Herr Reiser nicht der netteste, aber man muss ihn ja auch mal verstehen: seit ueber einem Jahr ist Resier4 fertig aber es kommt nicht in den vanilla-kernel, da wuerde ich auch sauer werden.

[Edit]

Der einzige nachteil an reiser4 (den wird sicher auch ext4 haben) ist, dass grub das FS nicht kann (ja ja da gibt es patches, die sind aber muell), so muss man leider /boot immer noch auf ext2/3 auslagern, aber das vielleicht auch ganz gut so   :Cool: 

[/Edit]

CU

Christian

PS: Ich finde die Source zu reiser4 recht gut und strukturiert, ext3 fande ich schlimmer (ich musste mich in meinem Studium damit mal auseinnandersetze)

----------

## Anarcho

 *amne wrote:*   

> Sollte Reiser4 irgendwann einmal im Kernel landen wird es vermutlich von Upstream dann früher oder später gleich zugunsten der nächsten Version fallen gelassen wie Reiser3, um dann von wenig motivierten Kernel Maintainern gewartet zu werden.
> 
> Da setze ich lieber auf - momentan ext3 - und wenns einmal so weit ist ext4.

 

Genauso sehe ich das auch!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ohne gutes Backup ist sowas eh nicht anzuraten. Brauchst nur den kleinster Fehler und hast ein Problem. Von daher mußt Du so oder so die Daten irgendwie vorab sichern.

 

Habe nun meine Platte mit einem RSYNC hin und her kopiert.Reiser hat diese Daten nun neu geordnet. Ich hoffe mal das ich nun für eine gewisse Zeit Ruhe habe.

MfG

Scup

----------

## xraver

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79035

Selbst die Suse Entwickler haben kein Bock mehr auf reiser3.

----------

## SkaaliaN

kann man ihnen nichtmal übel nehmen! Wie gesagt..ich musste meine Daten hin und her kopieren, damit die wieder neu sortiert und dadurch wieder schneller verfügbar sind!

lg

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

> kann man ihnen nichtmal übel nehmen! Wie gesagt..ich musste meine Daten hin und her kopieren, damit die wieder neu sortiert und dadurch wieder schneller verfügbar sind!
> 
> lg

 

Also das ist dann unter ReiserFs der defragmentierer? copy von a nach b und wieder zurück?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und was ist der Defragmentierer für ext3? Wird doch durchs Benutzen auch fragmentiert, aber da soll es sich wohl nicht so extrem auswirken. Ne, ich finds nur lustig, wie die Praxis ganz anders aussieht als die Benchmarks.

Reiser4: Schnell, bis der Bench durch ist, läßt dann nach und ist nach einem Jahr unbenutzbar langsam.

Reiser3: Soll im Bench schneller sein als ext3, läßt aber auch deutlich nach.

ext3: Kann keinen Bench gewinnen, liegt aber in der Praxis vorne.

Beim Kopieren von Reiser3 auf eine andere Reiser3-Partition wird das System unbrauchbar langsam, dies tritt bei ext3 und xfs nicht auf.

Und noch etwas, in Bezug auf Datenverlust bei Abstürzen kommt ntfs in den Berichten am Besten weg.

Hab jetzt aber auch sehr nette Dinge über xfs gelesen. Da gibt es sogar einen Defragmentierer. Muß man eventuell mal ein Sync machen, wenn man irgendwas wichtiges geändert hat. Muß ich jetzt mal antesten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   kann man ihnen nichtmal übel nehmen! Wie gesagt..ich musste meine Daten hin und her kopieren, damit die wieder neu sortiert und dadurch wieder schneller verfügbar sind!
> 
> lg 
> 
> Also das ist dann unter ReiserFs der defragmentierer? copy von a nach b und wieder zurück?

 

reiser ordnet die daten dann i.d.R. neu an und dadurch wirds schneller. Ja, so habe ich es gehört und bei mir hats auch geklappt!

lg

scup

----------

## hoschi

Ich halte defragmentieren grundsaetzlich fuer ein merkwuerdiges geschaeft, sinnvoller waere es immo einfach den ganzen Platteninhalt in ein Archiv zu packen, Dateisystem neu formatieren und dann alles wieder zurueck schieben.

Ersten geht das schneller. Zweitens ist dann wirklich alles schoen beisammen aneinandergereit. Drittens brauch ich dafuer kein Programm zusaetzlich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich halte defragmentieren grundsaetzlich fuer ein merkwuerdiges geschaeft, sinnvoller waere es immo einfach den ganzen Platteninhalt in ein Archiv zu packen, Dateisystem neu formatieren und dann alles wieder zurueck schieben.
> 
> Ersten geht das schneller. Zweitens ist dann wirklich alles schoen beisammen aneinandergereit. Drittens brauch ich dafuer kein Programm zusaetzlich.

 Brauchst dafür aber viel Platz und du kannst es nicht mit einem laufenden System machen. Je nach Datenmenge bist damit auch ein paar Stunden beschäftigt.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ich halte defragmentieren grundsaetzlich fuer ein merkwuerdiges geschaeft, sinnvoller waere es immo einfach den ganzen Platteninhalt in ein Archiv zu packen, Dateisystem neu formatieren und dann alles wieder zurueck schieben.
> 
> Ersten geht das schneller. Zweitens ist dann wirklich alles schoen beisammen aneinandergereit. Drittens brauch ich dafuer kein Programm zusaetzlich. Brauchst dafür aber viel Platz und du kannst es nicht mit einem laufenden System machen. Je nach Datenmenge bist damit auch ein paar Stunden beschäftigt.

 

und drittens können die dateien wieder recht schnell fragmentieren, da sie ja jetzt eng hinereinander liegen, nach deiner methode. Zumindestens unter windows lassen "moderne" Defragmentier-tools bei dateien, die sich eventuell schnell verändern können(in ihrer dateigröße) etwas platz hinter den dateien, damit diese ohne gleich zu fragmentieren sich vergrößern können(zu einem gewissen grad natürlich)

----------

## sohalt

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei ext2/3/4 aus? Werden dort die Dateien schön verteilt (wenn ja, woher weis ext, wie es dies am besten tut?)?

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, nachdem was es hier so an Diskussionen gab und auch wegen des Artikels bei Heise hab ich mal etwas rumgesucht und bin bei xfs hängen geblieben. Allgemeiner Fazit der Test, es ist eigentlich überall gut und nirgendwo schlecht. Was mich dann bewogen hat, es zu testen, war die Tatsache, daß es da einen Defragmentierer und ein xfsdump gibt. Denn ein Punkt ging aus allen Berichten ganz klar hervor: Alle Filesysteme leiden unter Fragmentierung. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Und Reiser schneidet nur dann gut ab, wenn es neu und unfragmentiert ist. Und es frißt beim Kopieren unendlich Systemleistung.

Also die Partition, auf der bis vorhin Vista sein Testdasein fristete mit xfs formatiert und das System rüberkopiert. Und das Ergebnis? Es ist, als ob ein Engel schiebt. Du hast das Gefühl, als ob dein System einmal in den Speicher geladen wird und es läuft wie von einer Ramdisk. Eine unglaubliche Ruhe von der Platte, die rödelt ja gar nicht mehr. Was kein Benchmark so merkt, ist die Tatsache, daß alles, was du einmal gestartet hast, ist in der nächsten Zeit ohne Plattenzugriff da ist. 

Probleme mit der Datenkonsistenz sind mir bewußt, aber wenn ich etwas wesentliches geändert habe, dann schicke ich halt ein sync hinterher.

Jedenfalls ist xfs von der Papierform her das, was die Vorteile von reiser3 und ext3 kombiniert und die Nachteile vermeidet. Eventuell bekomme ich ja demnächst den großen Knall und ich verdamme xfs bis in alle Ewigkeiten. Aber bezogen auf die Fragestellung, ob ich in Zukunft ext4 oder reiser4 einsetze, anworte ich jetzt erst mal mit xfs.

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich halte defragmentieren grundsaetzlich fuer ein merkwuerdiges geschaeft, sinnvoller waere es immo einfach den ganzen Platteninhalt in ein Archiv zu packen, Dateisystem neu formatieren und dann alles wieder zurueck schieben.
> 
> Ersten geht das schneller. Zweitens ist dann wirklich alles schoen beisammen aneinandergereit. Drittens brauch ich dafuer kein Programm zusaetzlich.

 

Problematich wird das, wenn man mehr als ein TB hat. Ich müsste mir 7 300 Platten leihen, diese per USB anschließen ein LVM drüber einrichten und dann kannst losgehen. während der zeit muss aber jeder zugriff und jede änderung unterbunden werden

ergo: ist weder langsamer noch "einfacher" zumindest wen man keinen Desktop hat.

ein ordentlicher defrag-programm würde ehh die daten nicht nur unfragmentiert hintereinandereihen, sondern daten die selten genutz werden an das ende verschieben, häufig genutzte nach vorn, häufig geschriebene in die Mitte und zur selben zeit genutzte eng beeinander (programme+libs).

es gibt für Server aber auch noch andere Argumente bei den FS's.

XFS: Wenn der Ram voll ist ist die Performence dahin -> wenn aber X verschiedene Server auf einem System laufen und der RAM manchmal voll ist und dann über Stunden (z.B. kompiliert wird) kann nicht gleichzeitig gestreamt werden (Filme und Musik)

XFS: Systemlast höher als bei Alternativen -> Apache wird lahm/hinkt und während hoher System last langsam

JFS: das einzige System, von dem keine Daten gerettet werden konnten (zumindest bei mir. 3Ausfälle 3 Mal alles weg zum glück hate ich eine Sicherung)

EXT3: mit 3 oder 4 gleichzeitigen Streams gibt's schon 2/3 performence-Einbruch (warum?) (ein Film kann nicht mehr fließend von einer IDE/SATA150 geschaut werden wenn 3 andere Musik hören!)

Reiser3.6: Defragmentiert m.M.n. weniger als andere, kann aber nicht defragnentiert werden. Allerding ist das bei meinen Haubtanwendungen und wichtig Mediensammlung (wird nicht verändert, sondern immer nur hinzugefügt) und MySQL (defragmentiert sich selber (empfehlen Reiser))

An dieser Stelle will ich nochmal darauf hinwesen, das Reiser4 und ext4 nicht vergleichbar sind. es ist wie ein Vergleich LKW gegen Sportwagen (wer was ist ist egal) Reiser 4 wird wegen dem fehlen verschiedener funktionalitäten warscheinlich als Mysqlablage oder mit Datenbankbackend genommen werden , das z.B ACLs ermöglicht. oder jeden erdenklichen individuellen schnickschnack, dem man schon immer wollte (wieviel Module gib'ts für den Apache) (von Amarokunterstützung ohne extraDB biz Zugriffskonten wird alles denkbar)

ext4 ist "nur" das aufbohren von ext2/3. es ist auf jedenfall gut wieder herzustellen, wenn es nicht fragmentiert wurde. Wer keine TB-Partitionen hat braucht's nicht, wie man kein FAT32 mit 512 MB-HDs brauchte.

----------

## SkaaliaN

In der LinuxNews steht ein interessanter Artikel zu Dateisysteme! Reiser soll angebich für performance am schnellsten sein. Naja...die werden das wohl nicht auf lange getestet haben! Allerdings soll sich für Desktop PC's EXT3 am besten eignen, da es schneller zu mounten ist (laut ihrer Aussage). XFS soll sich für Video-PC's eignen. Was die damit meinen!?   :Arrow:  KP

LG

Scup

----------

## musv

Ich benutze eigentlich nur Reiser. Auf meinem Laptop Reiser3 und auf dem Desktop-Rechner Reiser4

Meine Erfahrungswerte bisher mit Reiser:

Reiser3 wird nach längerer Nutzungsdauer ziemlich lahm. Das merkt man besonders, wenn man tatsächlich mal die Daten alle auf eine andere Platte schiebt und dann wieder zurückkopiert. Inkonsistenzen und Probleme bei Abstürzen gab es bei mir nie. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ist es durchaus stabil und zuverlässig und am Anfang auch ziemlich schnell.

Reiser4:

Den Eindruck, daß es langsamer wurde, hatte ich nicht. Hab Reiser4 jetzt gut ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz und finde es immernoch schnell. Mit Abstürzen und Hard-Resets hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Hatte bisher keinerlei Datenverluste, d.h. bisher ist es bei mir absolut zuverlässig. Den richtigen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil konnte ich subjektiv feststellen, als ich die MP3s im xmms eingelesen hatte. Während unter reiser3 das xmms doch ein paar Minuten lang rödelte, waren die paar Tausend MP3 mit reiser4 in Sekundenschnelle eingelesen. Ich war sichtlich begeistert, als ich das gesehen hab. Auch ein emerge --sync ist spürbar schneller. Ebenfalls genial find ich die Festplattenzugriffe. Während bei ext2/3 und reiser3 die Platte doch ganz schön arbeiten muß, hat man bei Reiser4 das Gefühl, die Platte wäre abgeschalten. Es gibt im Normalbetrieb kaum Festplattenzugriffe.

Aber:

-Windows in VMWare ist mit Reiser4 nahezu unbenutzbar, wenn die virtuelle Disk auf der Reiserpartition liegt. Im Gegensatz zum Linux-Normalbetrieb, rödelt hier die Platte permanent am Limit. 

- Ab und zu mal scheint Reiser4 die Dateien umzusortieren bzw. die "Dancing Trees" auszugleichen. Die CPU-Auslastung ist dann durchaus spürbar hoch. Teilweise hängt/stockt das System bei mir dann auch mal für eine Sekunde richtig fest (Athlon-XP2600+, 1GB Ram). 

- Wenn ich einen neuen Kernel installier oder reboote, kann der Kernel beim ersten Mal Booten aus irgendeinem Grund die Module grundsätzlich nicht laden. Es kommt bei mir dann immer die Meldung "Control-D for reboot, Root password for maintainance.." (oder so ähnlich). D.h. der Kernel kann aus irgendeinem Grund die Root-Partition nicht richtig mounten. Nach erneutem Reboot klappt dann alles problemlos. (Bootpartition für Kernel ist ext2, Rootpartition reiser4).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probier eventuell man xfs. Ich hab mir jetzt mal verschiedenes angetan und da war bei mir ext3 schneller als reiser3. Ok, das war da auch schon etwas in Betrieb, habe es leider nicht umkopiert. Genau das, was du bei reiser4 beschrieben hast, macht bei mir xfs auch. Reiser3 ist nur am rödeln, ext3 etwas und bei xfs ist absolute Stille. Und es gibt einen Defragmentierer dafür, der im laufenden Betrieb arbeitet, mußt also deine Daten nicht umkopieren.

Das Problem bei reiser ist wohl weniger die Datensicherheit oder die Geschwindigkeit, als der Support. Suse hat es gerade als empfohlenes Dateisystem durch ext3 ersetzt, weil es da einiges an Problemen gibt und kaum Leute da sind, die sich drum kümmern. Und ich glaube nicht, daß dies bei Reiser4 besser wird. Was jetzt kommt sind Gerüchte aus einem Forum, will nicht sagen, daß da was dran ist. Aber Hans Reiser läßt sich angeblich gerade von seiner Frau scheiden. Und diese ist auf einmal verschwunden. Er soll da jetzt unter Mordverdacht stehen. Dann wird das mit dem Support eher noch schlechter.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Aber Hans Reiser läßt sich angeblich gerade von seiner Frau scheiden. Und diese ist auf einmal verschwunden. Er soll da jetzt unter Mordverdacht stehen. Dann wird das mit dem Support eher noch schlechter.

 

Sorry ...aber wenn man alles so hört könnte man echt meinen das der net mehr alle Latten am Zaun hat. Kann das Projekt denn nicht wer anders weiterführen!?

LG

Scup

----------

## b3cks

Mal ein bisschen Info zu ext4.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Mal ein bisschen Info zu ext4.

 Ja, hab ich auch schon gelesen. Meine Meinung ist momentan, willst du Sicherheit: ext3. Willst du Performance: xfs.  Und es wird ja auch bei ext4 darauf hingewiesen, daß man es bezüglich der Performance nicht mit anderen Filesystemen vergleichen kann, wegen der Sicherheit. Hat es schon mal jemand getestet und kann da etwas in Bezug auf die Performance sagen?

----------

## SkaaliaN

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10335.html

----------

## schachti

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jedenfalls ist xfs von der Papierform her das, was die Vorteile von reiser3 und ext3 kombiniert und die Nachteile vermeidet.
> 
> 

 

Was bisher in fast allen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema untergeht: AFAIK ist ext3 das einzige FS, das data journaling unterstützt - IIRC machen ReiserFS, XFS usw. nur meta journaling.

----------

## mv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was bisher in fast allen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema untergeht: AFAIK ist ext3 das einzige FS, das data journaling unterstützt - IIRC machen ReiserFS, XFS usw. nur meta journaling.

 

Das ist ja das Geniale an Reiser 4: Es macht data journaling ohne die Daten zweimal schreiben zu müssen (ja, das geht!). Deshalb ist es zumindest vom Konzept her unübertroffen: Fairerweise müsste in den Benchmarks daher nämlich ext3 mit data journaling mit Reiser 4 verglichen werden.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Was bisher in fast allen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema untergeht: AFAIK ist ext3 das einzige FS, das data journaling unterstützt - IIRC machen ReiserFS, XFS usw. nur meta journaling. 
> 
> Das ist ja das Geniale an Reiser 4: Es macht data journaling ohne die Daten zweimal schreiben zu müssen (ja, das geht!). Deshalb ist es zumindest vom Konzept her unübertroffen: Fairerweise müsste in den Benchmarks daher nämlich ext3 mit data journaling mit Reiser 4 verglichen werden.

 

++

interessant, wusste ich noch gar nicht

ich hab auf jedenfalls mal für reiser4 gestimmt,

wo ist die option for btrfs ?   :Razz: 

----------

## Knieper

Letztens gab's einen Minibenchmark bei T2: http://www.t2-project.org/zine/1/

----------

## Max Steel

Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt sagen, je nach Anwendungsgebiet, also, ich lege mich hier mal nicht fest.

----------

